# Got some goats today



## sawfish99 (Sep 10, 2011)

My wife and picked up 2 Oberhasli does today. One is 5 and the other is 3. They have not been getting milked, but their kids were still with them. We got just under 1qt combined from the two this evening. Hopefully consistent milking will bring their production back up. If not, no big deal. 
We got them to have real milk for the family and for some brush clearing. They make a nice addition to our hobby farm; we now have 3 kids (8,5,1), 4 horses, 5 rabbits, 72 chickens (about to stock the freezer with half), 2 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 goats. 

Since we are first time goat owners, we will be following the site to learn more.


----------



## RPC (Sep 10, 2011)

Well that is awesome I hope you enjoy them. I am still kinda new to them also. We have had them almost 2 years and there is alot to learn but this site is awesome so don't be shy and ask whatever questions you have. Good luck to you in this new adventure just know they are kind of addicting.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats on your recent acquisition! and 

There are couple things you could do to up production, (1) milking them out, (2) feed them 1 cup of Calf Manna & free choice alfalfa hay per day, and (3) make sure they always have water.

Pretty much guaranteed that their production will increase.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 10, 2011)

yay!!! We are getting our first goats tomorrow, well in about 7 minutes it will be today actually!!! I'm so excited!! You should post some pics of your new additions....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 10, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> You should post some pics of your new additions....


Ditto! Actually, this is required on BYH(even though it isn't officially in the rules), everyone MUST share pictures of their goats! LOL


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can always add it to the rules.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 10, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!   If that is a motion, I second it!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations!  We can't wait to see all you critters.  Two legged and four.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 11, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its always the women who want photos....grumble.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 11, 2011)

Come on 77, you're married and should know it is best to keep women happy. Then grumble in private.


----------



## motoclown (Sep 11, 2011)

I like pictures, nothing to read.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 11, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Come on 77, you're married and should know it is best to keep women happy. Then grumble in private.


Remember 77Herford,  Happy Wife = Happy Life... momorize it, carve it down in stone... it'd be number 11 if you're countin'


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2011)

x


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 11, 2011)

A few pictures as requested:
Farrah (5yo) in foreground and Lilly (3yo) in back






Farrah (5yo) with 2 curious ponies looking on from the paddock.





Lilly (3yo doe) walking Vicki (5yo girl)





Just arrived at home.  You can see the 2 chicken coops and pens in the background.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice goats. They look super shiny and are very pretty.  Get a little more weight on them and they'll be real knock outs.  That might be why you are getting less milk than you were getting less than you wanted when you got them. Some dairy goat milkers will put their all in the bucket and if the "all" isn't there to put then you won't get as much milk.  Fatten those puppies up and they should be champ milkers.  



Love the pictures of your daughter with them.


----------



## Jen4 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool.  I just got into the goat thing this summer... bought my 1st dairy goats about a week ago, started milkin yesterday, I love it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> A few pictures as requested:
> Farrah (5yo) in foreground and Lilly (3yo) in back
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4878_img_0737.jpg
> 
> ...


What an absolutely amazing place you have for your daughter to grow up in.  I love seeing your daughter walking (haha) her goat.  What lessons she will learn, about the good and the bad, that will help her as an adult.  I truly believe children who are taught CORRECTLY to raise animals get so much benefit from them.   Plus the adults do too.  

Wishing you all good luck and health at your "little piece of heaven".


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats.  Obs are my favorite breed.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations again, they are beautiful does! I agree, they could use a little bulking.  Not too much, just enough so they look meatier.


----------



## GoatFaerie (Sep 11, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I like that rule. I can never get enough pics of cute lil goats. Its actually getting kinda ridiculous.  I think that instead of a biological clock I have a goat clock. HAHA!


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2011)

Very cute goats!  Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2011)

Goat Clock


----------

